# El Mejor Espresso Churchill Cigar Review - Good value stick



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Contruction not always the best haven't had any crack in me yet but had a few runners. Not the best built cigar in my little experience cigar is in...

Read the full review here: El Mejor Espresso Churchill Cigar Review - Good value stick


----------

